# Eclipse: JUnit bei jedem Projekt automatisch hinzufügen lassen



## seux (8. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich ein neues Java Projekt erstelle, kann ich dann automatisch den Pfad zum JUnit Framework zum Projekt hinzufügen? Kann man das irgendwie global hinzufügen?

gruß
seux


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2012)

Am einfachsten hast du es wenn du Maven verwendest und eine Abhängigkeit auf JUnit in der Parent Pom definierst.


----------



## seux (8. Feb 2012)

hmm, okay, von Haus aus geht das nicht? Nicht das ich zu faul bin, ein Plugin zu installieren, aber ich arbeite noch nicht lange mit Eclipse und würde deswegen erstmal mit den Funktionen zurechtkommen, die schon gegeben sind.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2012)

Einen Pfad musst du sowieso nicht angeben. Du machst einfach 'add library' -> JUnit und wählst dann zwischen Version 3 und 4 aus (JUnit kommt bei Eclipse gleich mit). 
Direkt geht das allerdings nur mit JUnit, während Maven dir so ziemlich jede Bibliothek automatisch aus dem Internet herunterlädt und in den Classpath deines Projekts einbindet.


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2012)

naja die Entscheidung Maven zu nutzen sollte nicht darin begruendet sein, dass man Junit automatisch in seinem Projekt haben will. Dann lieber die 2 Klicks machen um das manuell hinzuzufuegen


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2012)

Naja, komfortabler als mit Maven kann man den Classpath kaum verwalten, oder?
Ausserdem hat man es dann leichter wenn man anfangen will ernsthaft zu entwickeln und einen CI Server aufsetzen will.


----------



## seux (13. Feb 2012)

Vielen dank für die Antworten.


----------



## bygones (13. Feb 2012)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Naja, komfortabler als mit Maven kann man den Classpath kaum verwalten, oder?
> Ausserdem hat man es dann leichter wenn man anfangen will ernsthaft zu entwickeln und einen CI Server aufsetzen will.


mir ist klar was fuer Vorteile Maven bringen kann, ich mein aber dass das Einfuehren von Maven in ein Projekt nicht auf der Grundlage geschehen soll, dass man JUnit automatisch in jedem Projekt haben will. Der Einsatz von Maven sollte einige Gruende (und somit Wissen) mehr beinhalten.


----------

